# We've been BOOed! (With the Poem!)



## sundaysforward (Oct 17, 2004)

*The poem is at the bottom*

Today someone put a bag of haloween stuff at my door and taped a sign that said BOO! We also got a poem saying we need to make 2 bags and fill them with treats within 24 hours and put them on 2 other people's doors. Has this every happned to anyone? Its a realy cool idea because we have no clue who did it.


----------



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

I got one a couple of years ago... loved the concept, but knew exactly where it came from (I have a friend that lives a block over and we leave stuff on each others' doorsteps all the time). Could you post the poem -- maybe some folks here would like to try it (there's still time!).

_________________________
Melissa
My Halloween Links Page
My album


----------



## cubedgame (Oct 8, 2003)

Been gettin em for like 3 or 4 years now......

___________________________
-cubedgame

Free Thunder Soundtrack:
http://webpages.charter.net/cubedgame/cubedgame/thunder.htm Enjoy!

If you're interested in an MSI K7N2 Delta-L Motherboard, check out this: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=6714097850


----------



## xiaNaix (Aug 14, 2004)

I've never heard of this but a waitress at my local Coney just told me the other day that it happened to her. A strange combination of halloween prank and chain letter. LOL


----------



## widowsbluff (Nov 2, 2003)

We have been doing this at work for about three years now, everyone really has fun with it and goes way over the stated budget of 2 bucks! It is also very revealing about who is "in" and "out" around work, the most liked people get booed or ghosted really fast, then on down the pecking order, sounds really petty but it is a great honor to be booed in the first round, hey we all teach middle schoolers so we kinda act like the age we teach! Great idea, have fun with it!


----------



## great_ghoul (Aug 14, 2004)

Oooooo I LOVE it!!! I am going to start one!! [] I live in a large building that usually has a great halloween party every year. They decorate the building wonderfully...so I KNOW there are some people who will be happy to participate ! yay!~

Thanks for the idea!


----------



## frizzen (Sep 9, 2004)

I must try that, that rocks.

What was the poem?

I want a hearse.


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

yes tell us the poem and what was in the bag. i wanna boo someone ive never heard of it before!-amy

all things considerd, i'll take the zero.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

*Great idea. Love to know what the poem was as well.*

<center></center>


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

I have never heard of this and it is SOOOOO cool 
I'd like to know the Poem as well

<center>"You sick f***s, you've seen one too many movies." *-Sidney *
"Now Sid, dont you blame it one the movies. Movies don't make psycho's, movies make psycho's a little more creative." *-Billy *</center>


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

i looked it up. go to myfolsom.com to read about it, its a boo-gram. there are down loads too.

all things considerd, i'll take the zero.


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

http://www.myfolsom.com/Boo/

all things considerd, i'll take the zero.


----------



## headlesshorseman (Jun 29, 2004)

A coworke of my wifes told her about that just yesterday...LOL! I have never heard of it before but is sounds pretty cool. She told my wife that you are supposed to "BOO" people at night, guess it's supposed to be done so no one sees who's done it. My wife was told that it's been going on for years with her co worker and her neighbors....

Paul

"Why do they do it, god damn kids, they'd do anything for Halloween"


----------



## tignyx (Jul 15, 2004)

Happened to us last year. We thought it was a great idea and fun to do.


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

sundaysforward - Congratz! I was BOOed a few years ago when I had broken my leg. And then in November one of my friends was driving me around and she accidentally told me it was her. LOL. It was great though I thanked her for being so kind. 

She said it was more of a get well present for my broken leg.. I knew it HAD to one of my friends because they had put TWO Nightmare On Elm Street comic books in the bucket with all the candy! lol.

"What an awful name. Willard. If you had a stronger name, Frank Martin wouldn't push you around. Or maybe you've found a girlfriend if you'd had a more handsome name. Mark or Klye. Clark. From now, Willard, your name's Clark."








My Halloween Galleries


----------



## SapphyreMoon (Oct 19, 2004)

What a cute idea, I've never heard of it before but will start doing it today!

You know, I've always wanted a child....ON TOAST!


----------



## sundaysforward (Oct 17, 2004)

Heres the poem.

Boo!
The Air is cool, the season fall
Soon Halloween will come to all

The spooks are after things to do
In fact, a spook brought this to you!

"BOO" is a sheild from wtching hour
Just hang it up and watch it's power

On your front door is were it works
It wards off spooks and scarry jerks

The treats that came with a cryptic note
Are yours to keep and enjoy them both

The power comes when friends like you
Will copy this and make it TWO

The others here among our neighborhood friends
Will give warm fuzzies that will not end

We'll all have smiles on our face
No one will know who "BOO-ed" whoose place

Just one short day to work your spell
Or a big ZAP will make you yell

And don't forget a nifty treat
Like something cute or something sweet
Please join the fun let's realy hear it
And spread some "BOO's" and Haloween Spirit!

Directions:
1. Enjoy this treat
2. Place your "BOO" sign on your front door
3. Now you have 24 hours to make 2 treats and 2 Boo's and secretly deliver them to a friend who dosen't have a BOO on thier door!
4. Then watch how far this spreads by Haloween!

What we got in the bag:
A spider toy
Haloween Oreos
An oven mitt
Apple cider mix
Caramel Apple kit
Apples
A pumpkin carving kit

Post how your BOOs turned out!


----------



## Spooky Chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

This is the greatest idea I've herd of in years. This will be a new tradition around my neighborhood from this year on! Thanks for the idea!!!!!


----------



## frizzen (Sep 9, 2004)

Dude...

I want a hearse.


----------

